# Let's See Your Favorite Hot Sauce Recipes



## mise_en_place (Jan 23, 2015)

I have a bunch of absurdly spicy thai chiles that need using. I figured I'd turn them into hot sauce so they don't go to waste. I've got a bunch of different sauces I make, but if you'd care to share, I'd love to take a look at what y'all like and maybe make one or two batches of something I don't regularly do. 

I'm open to anything: fresh, paste, fermented

Let's see what you've got, KKF.


----------



## mise_en_place (Jan 24, 2015)

Well, no responses, so I'll share what I ended up doing.

Even though I said I had "a ton" of chiles, I really only had about a half of a pound of tiny (what I think were) Thai bird chiles. Like I mentioned, these were supremely spicy, so I knew anything I made would have atomic heat levels.

I am currently experimenting with a fermented hot sauce, very similar to Huy Fong's famous sriracha.

I took off the stems of the chiles (1/2 lb) and peeled 4 cloves of garlic. Then I threw them in the food processor with about 1/2 Tbl salt and about 3 Tbl granulated sugar. I blended the ingredients until I had a fine paste. Then I put the paste into a sterilized mason jar and will let it ferment for about a week on the kitchen counter. Once I see signs of fermentation (bubbling at the bottom), I plan to give the ingredients a stir once a day. I expect to see the signs of fermentation after 3-5 days. 

After the paste has had a chance to ferment for a couple of days, I will either throw it in a saucier with some distilled white vinegar and reduce, or mix in some xanthan gum with the vinegar until I see a consistency I like. I'm not sure about this step yet. 

This stuff's going to be supremely spicy, but hopefully incredibly delicious. 

Hope this was of interest to some, and I will report back.


----------



## sachem allison (Jan 24, 2015)

Take your Thai chilies wash them, smash some garlic cloves, a little bit of sea salt and place in a glass jar. Fill up with stale beer,preferably a lager. Loosely tighten lid. Set on a plate and put it on the counter for about a week. Tighten lid and put in fridge for two weeks. Every time you need a little heat.spoon out some of the juice. If it runs low add more chilies and beer. Never throw out the original chilies just keep adding too them. Take a few out smash them and add them to a dish if you like. My dads recipe.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm interested in pics, Mise...I'd like to try something like this. 

Great recipe Son! I'll have to try that as well.


----------



## mise_en_place (Jan 24, 2015)

The beer recipe sounds really interesting. I will have to try that soon.

I will post pictures soon.


----------



## Oaken (Jan 28, 2015)

-	12 red savina habanero peppers
-	1 Onion (preferably white), peeled and quartered
-	6 cloves of garlic, peeled
-	2 carrots, peeled & cut into hunks
-	Juice of 1 lime
-	8 Tbsps. white vinegar
-	½ Tsp. salt
-	¼ Tsp. Pepper

Cut peppers in half and seed.
Boil onion, garlic and carrots in water until soft. Remove from water and set aside.
Blanch peppers in water for 30 seconds and remove.
Place all ingredients in blender. Pulse to chop and then blend until smooth.
Sauce can be strained if you want it to be smooth.
Place in sterilized glass jar. 
Keeps in the refrigerator for 5 weeks or so. 
Use on everything. 
Can also be used to clean the garage floor. :laugh:


notes:

-The first time I did this I blanched the peppers first and then boiled the vegetables. Pepper fumes rode the steam and filled the house. Wife and baby were not pleased!
-Color will deepen a bit over a couple of days.
-Mix a dab of sauce, crushed garlic & onion with sour cream for a great dip/potato topper.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 29, 2015)

Oaken, Ever been to Belize? Your sauce is reminiscent of Marie Sharps formula. Maybe the best hot sauce on the planet. IMHO 

http://www.mariesharps-bz.com


----------



## Ucmd (Jan 29, 2015)

I tried to made hot sauce last month using thai red, vinegar, garlic, salt sugar. I blended, boiled, fermented, strained.

It was aweful. There was a sick metallic taste to it. I had made pepper spray. Anyway, please post more receipes and experience. Sorry if I hijacked thread.


----------



## Oaken (Jan 29, 2015)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Oaken, Ever been to Belize? Your sauce is reminiscent of Marie Sharps formula. Maybe the best hot sauce on the planet. IMHO
> 
> http://www.mariesharps-bz.com


I have not had the opportunity, but my daughter has. Wonderful people she says.
I don't even remember where this sauce came from.
I'll have to try Marie's.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jan 29, 2015)

i've been chasing a version of Siracha. getting close.

i wish posting pics here was easier..i cant get photobucket from work...


----------



## erickso1 (Jan 29, 2015)

Mucho or oaken, have you tried yellow bird out of Austin? Has a couple different ingredients, but a lot of similarities. If you don't have it where you are and want to try, let me know, I'll ship you a bottle.

( edited to add) the habanero one. I didn't know they made the jalapeño or Serrano ones.


----------



## Ucmd (Jan 29, 2015)

boomchakabowwow said:


> i've been chasing a version of Siracha. getting close.
> 
> i wish posting pics here was easier..i cant get photobucket from work...



If you r getting something close to sriracha please post the recipe. Thanks


----------



## panda (Jan 30, 2015)

Jarred calabrian peppers pureed with cider vinegar, brown sugar, garlic, ketchup, and chix stock. Simmered with a few bay leaves.


----------



## Oaken (Jan 30, 2015)

erickso1 said:


> Mucho or oaken, have you tried yellow bird out of Austin? Has a couple different ingredients, but a lot of similarities. If you don't have it where you are and want to try, let me know, I'll ship you a bottle.
> 
> ( edited to add) the habanero one. I didn't know they made the jalapeño or Serrano ones.



I haven't heard of Yellow Bird. They look great.


----------

